

I'm looking for open source java web app. I want to contribute. - akhaumeallen

I&#x27;m new to java web app development, to improve on my skill, i need any open source java web app to contribute to. Any link?
======
ajaxguy
Spark seems to be a good one to start.
[http://www.sparkjava.com/index.html](http://www.sparkjava.com/index.html)

------
udswagz
If you have PHP skills iwould you consider helping develop a startup that will
change the world ? www.thestudybox.com

